

Froont Wants To Keep Developers Out Of The Responsive Web Design Process - mrspin
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/06/froont/

======
JPKab
THIS is why Techcrunch is annoying. How many "in-browser" and "responsive"
mock-up tools have already been launched? Jetstrap comes to mind immediately,
and I recall seeing several others.

I appreciate them covering tech companies for less technical audiences, but it
just seems like they follow a few certain VCs around, rather than looking at
the technology that is worth GETTING VC funding.

~~~
naktinis
I don't think this is a mock-up tool. If I'm not mistaken, this is a design
tool that produces production-ready HTML.

~~~
colemorrison
"Froont is the fastest solution for designers who want to prototype responsive
websites with their true content."

>at the bottom. It's for "prototypes."

~~~
sandijs
Design is iterative by its nature – therefore FROONT can be used for
prototypes and for designs, that depends of the stage and complexity of
design. IT can be wireframing, designing responsive patterns or design with
real content.

------
jack_trades
Oh, as in FroontPage. Totally need this.

Edit: Sorry for flippancy. I sense the challenge of the over-complete demo.
Eventually, the design requires interfacing with developers who are then
skewered for not getting it done as fast as the drag and drop mock-up.

It's probably not horribly worse than taking on an HTML5 template from your
favorite template garden along with a laundry list of breaking
customizations... I find it pretty quick to take the static images and build
out without the baggage of more opinionated style work already "complete"

------
charlejshort
So I'm a dev who spent 10 minutes just now with Jetstrap and Froont; Jetstrap
has component items such as 'navigation' etc., which can be easily tossed in.
Froont has break points for responsive design. So while Jetstrap allows you to
view the result on iPhone v. desktop; Froont allows you to set up very
different parameters that change responsively to screen size 'break
pointss'... or am I missing that feature in Jetstrap?

------
clubhi
Is graphic designer now synonymous with ignorant? If not I think they would be
fine dragging around some bootstrap text and refreshing a browser.

~~~
colemorrison
Seriously. Every time I see a tool pop up for "designers" the definition tends
to be:

-code illiterate -drag n' drop syndrome -shortcut seeking -so visually oriented that they might as well be blind

It honestly makes designers look bad. Modern designers know how to code as
well (or should). Why? So that they design with the development in mind and
don't deliver shit that's too outlandish to implement, or more importantly,
deliver shit that's ignorant of what's possible.

~~~
sandijs
It is not about coding versus not coding : ) FROONT is about visually choosing
web fonts, work with vectors right in the browser, see how designs perform on
various screen widths as soon as possible! Using visual approach where it
makes sense and speeds things up and coding to add something new to the
project. I can't imagine why somebody, be it designers or developers, should
enjoy tweaking cross-browser issues, dealing with scrollbars etc.

------
olegp
Congrats on the launch to Sandijs and team! Glad to have played a small role
in this journey. Now that you're public, I can finally add you to StartHQ:
<https://starthq.com/apps/froont>

------
ryanSrich
I really appreciate the idea but most designers coming out of school (or self-
taught) know how to manage building mockups in HTML and CSS. I might see how
this could be slightly quicker but it still doesn't quite translate like the
real thing.

------
danellis
It doesn't look like this allows me to add non-standard attributes. If I'm
using AngularJS, I have to export this HTML, then add my ng-* markup, and then
if I want to modify my design I have to do that all over again. Am I missing
something?

------
njern
How about letting me try it out without registering? :)

------
travisleestreet
Love Froont - did some mockups and got valid HTML out of it in minutes.
Genius.

~~~
sandijs
Great to hear! Thanks!

